
How the UAE Is Succeeding in Generating Cheap Solar Energy - zeristor
https://www.scienceandtechnologyresearchnews.com/how-the-uae-is-succeeding-in-generating-cheap-solar-energy/
======
zeristor
Seems like the discussed article was published in October 2018:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41560-018-0256-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41560-018-0256-3)

